# Shampoo and conditioners



## cgc (Apr 11, 2011)

What whitening shampoo and conditioner would you reccomend? Do you suggest a different one for the face? Is shampooing once a week too much? and lastly how do you keep the paws from staining? It seems that Bentleys paws never get white! thanks for your feedback, I'm new to all of this!


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I want to see the answers to this question too...white babies are really hard to keep clean. Seems like she wants to roll in the grass and dirt when outside :w00t:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I recently bought Pure Paws shampoos, conditioner, grooming spray etc. I like the products very much. I think most people do bathe their Malts once a week.
Are the paws stained from grass or what?

Anyway, here's a link to Pure Paws and you can watch the grooming video...it is very informative.

Maltese


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Most of us shampoo our malts once a week. Feet can be tricky if they spend a lot of time outside. I'm not a fan of whitening shampoos as they can strip the hair and damage it. Have you tried using Dawn dish washing liquid on just the feet? I know some have had success getting grass stains and dirt to fade with it.


----------



## Danni (Dec 2, 2010)

I take Danni a bath once a week sometimes during the week if she gets dirty! I'm not a fan of whittening shampoo either it leaves her hair brittle! The shampoos that I think are best are just the simple cleansing ones...I use Paul Michelle the one for dogs or sometimes to change it up a bit I will use baby shampoo it leaves her smelling and feeling so soft just like the baby she is  For the staining on Danni's feet I've used Shimmer Lites.....found at Sally's supplies its purple (human).


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

My favorite is EZ Groom's Crystal White because it's the least harsh of the whitening shampoos I've tried. You're supposed to warm this shampoo up a little before you use it, but I don't always do this and it still seems to work fine. 


Dog Shampoo Pet Shampoo Grooming Crystal White Shampoo RazeR


Joy


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

OMG, I wish I could do Pearl's paws...she just hates going near them with any water or a clippers. Not worth the vicious side coming out of this sweet darling. I actually have to schedule an appt. with a vet tech for nails!

Cannot bathe her either. My groomer tells me she feels once a week is too often anyway...just her take, don't shoot the messenger! (Maybe she's just trying to help me feel better).

I'm also new to fluffdom and Pearl's a rescue with a tough background.


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I recently bought Pure Paws shampoos, conditioner, grooming spray etc. I like the products very much. I think most people do bathe their Malts once a week.
> Are the paws stained from grass or what?
> 
> Anyway, here's a link to Pure Paws and you can watch the grooming video...it is very informative.
> ...


 
Which ones did you buy?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought reconstructive shampoo, brightening shampoo, ultra conditioner, silk cream, shine conditioning spray (for brushing) plus hair spray and volumizing gel. They all smell wonderful, but not perfumey...in the way that makes a dog roll to try to get the stink off. I recommend that you watch the video and decide what you need right now. None of these products are inexpensive, but for myself, I have found that the salon products/./and not the MOST expensive ones...are worth the extra bucks.

If the link wasn't clear, you simply need to click on Maltese.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

EarthBath makes one - it's the only whitening shampoo that is non-toxic.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I use the Earthbath light color coat brightening shampoo with lavender occasionally. It does not contain soap and is very gentle. My girls coats are so soft, shiny, and bright after using this shampoo. I condition with SPA Almond Milk revitalizing conditioner. I love Earthbath products. :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I also like the Pure Paws products, especially the Oatmeal shampoo and conditioner for Ullana's hair. 
In between I use the ultra deep conditioner and silk cream, too! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just want to retract any recommendations I made for PurePaws products. MiMi is scratching and her skin is very red after a bath and condition. I so wanted to like these products...and the jury is still out. But DO NOT buy them on my previous recommendation. There are much less costly products that may actually be better.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

SPA almond milk conditioner is yummy and smells so nice. I like it a lot too.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I use Spa lavish on Baci's face ..I use Les Poochs Pooch Bright i have tried many others but find its good for Baci ..Conditioner is a combo of Furbutter and Les Pooch...I must admit i use human leave in however very careful not on face or legs just on the top back area where at times he gets the frizzies Shu Uemura Satin Design white tea polishing tea A DROP lol ..


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

I am looking for cosmetics for daily use for my show maltese. I had a Chris Christensen but I love to try other cosmetics. What you recommend? I thought about natural cosmetics.
By the way... I can recommend moisturizing spray from CC. It works great )


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

martyna said:


> I am looking for cosmetics for daily use for my show maltese. I had a Chris Christensen but I love to try other cosmetics. What you recommend? I thought about natural cosmetics.
> By the way... I can recommend moisturizing spray from CC. It works great )


SOMETIMES ITS HARD BEING A MALTESE DOG IN IRELAND ,:angry:


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

I decided to use Earthbath cosmetics. Where can I buy it? I asked at ebay but one man told me a lot for shipping...


----------

